
Uber has a secret system to thwart police raids - thenipper
https://www.axios.com/uber-data-lockdown-1515687444-b4a17584-58dd-4b69-bd82-0393f0d5de9f.html
======
eesmith
This is a thin layer over the much more detailed Bloomberg piece titled
"Uber’s Secret Tool for Keeping the Cops in the Dark" \-
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-11/uber-s-
se...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-11/uber-s-secret-tool-
for-keeping-the-cops-in-the-dark) .

HN guidelines recommend "If a post reports on something found on another site,
submit the latter."

------
andrei_says_
If an organization intentionally builds tools to enable illegal activity, does
this not reveal criminal intent?

Am I confused to see Uber as an immoral and borderline criminal organization
for the way it treats drivers, the way it treats its female employees, for the
ways it pressures local governments?

I have trouble understanding its popularity in the presence of competition.

I also can’t imagine how women would be OK with using Uber after the numerous
allegations of the company’s toxic culture.

------
com
As a codename, Ripley is genius. As a business strategy for dealing with
regulators, it’s mind-numbingly stupid and ultimately incredibly counter-
productive. The Uber decision making by process and internal culture will be
fascinating source material for management studies and probably get a good TV
treatment in the same genre as those ‘air crash investigations’ shows.

~~~
cwkoss
What is the codename "Ripley" in reference to?

------
Fej
Holy cow. Last I checked Uber is already being charged with obstruction of
justice with regard to Greyball. Did they not learn?

------
ggggtez
Again?

